# Home offered



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I know a lovely lady who is looking for a siamese cat,
her name is Margaret and she lost her beautiful blue point girl missy last week
she is looking to give a wonderful home to a x breeding girl
if anyone knows of anyone looking for a home for a adult please contact me,
I can guarantee this lady will give a cat a wonderful home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly I don't know of any Siamese cats needing a home, I do however know of 2 beautiful bengals desperate due to owners ill health.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Sadly I don't know of any Siamese cats needing a home, I do however know of 2 beautiful bengals desperate due to owners ill health.


I will ask Margaret if she would like two bengals as she would be ideal,
but I do know her love is Siamese


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pics will be posted tomorrow of the Bengals,1 snow and 1 Brown spotted, both females


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

didnt orintal slave know a lady who wanted to rehome cat as owner ws dying from cancer and she wanted to see cat settled first

here it is - a few weeks back but you never know,.... good luck , best wishes

 http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/349913-misty.html


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

My friends cat has been very successfully rehomed. However I suggest the OP points her friend at the Oriental Cat Welfare Trust - they rehome Siamese as well as Orientals - OCWT - they rehome across the nation though it's often home to home rather than from pens.

If she is anywhere near Scotland then the Siamese Cat Society of Scotland are well worth contacting.
Welfare - Siamese Cat Society of Scotland

Also:
Siamese Cat Association (look on Committe page)

Chocolate Point siamese Cat Club | Officers and Committee (look on Club Information)

Northern Siamese and Oriental Cat Society | Welfare

Good luck, hope she gives a wonderful home to a Siamese in need.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hi
> 
> My friends cat has been very successfully rehomed. However I suggest the OP points her friend at the Oriental Cat Welfare Trust - they rehome Siamese as well as Orientals - OCWT - they rehome across the nation though it's often home to home rather than from pens.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help I have passed the information on


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope this lady gets her special Siamese soon, good luck xx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Margaret is still looking for a friend an Oriental or Siamese looking for a special home if anyone can help please contact me


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Do people re home their Siamese? I cannot imagine ever rehoming young Blissa....she is so part of our family it would be unthinkable.

Good luck to your friend though.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Do people re home their Siamese? I cannot imagine ever rehoming young Blissa....she is so part of our family it would be unthinkable.
> 
> Good luck to your friend though.


Sometimes retired breeding queens need to be rehomed. Sometimes circumstances mean others need new homes  I had two gorgeous girls from a Siamese rescue many years ago but I don't recall the circumstances of why they were being rehomed.
Hope your friend finds the right cat soon May.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Sometimes retired breeding queens need to be rehomed. Sometimes circumstances mean others need new homes  I had two gorgeous girls from a Siamese rescue many years ago but I don't recall the circumstances of why they were being rehomed.
> Hope your friend finds the right cat soon May.


Yes I guess there will always be circumstances and yes I also hope the ops friend gets her cat.


----------

